# Who the F*ck is voting for Wagner



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

:evil:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

:lol: :lol: Students maybe? For some kind of commentary on the tedium of reality TV and manufactured music and the fickle and vapid notion of "celebrity"... Or the deaf, perhaps.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Some weird mass voting going on for sure... he is even worse than those bloody twins!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

vote ??? he would get my vote any day,,, who does not like " The Ride of the Valkyries "...


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Steady on... The ranking goes like this:
Wager, then Satan's ringpiece, then those twins :lol:


----------



## hy3na (Sep 16, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> Steady on... The ranking goes like this:
> Wager, then Satan's ringpiece, then those twins :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I could not agree more Wak [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] in fact I uttered this very line myself at least twice.

As much as it initially amused me, it now pisses me off that that clown shoes tosspot is still there when people with genuine talent get booted off :-( Paige was really good - that said it is pretty obvious that the final four will be:

Matt, Rebecca, Cher and No Direction ( :wink: )

Charlie


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Me........ :roll: fuk cowell,I'm sick eh the shite he turns out.he uses the people he signs up like puppets so as long as this looney is in the comp I,m voting for him.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Charlie said:


> No Direction


Brilliant mate :lol:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

No one is voting - its fixed, like it always is ---- Matt to win


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Plebes are voting. It's just that the outcome may or may not relate to the numbers of votes cast :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Conspiracy theory or what... I don't reckon it's fixed :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

He seems really lovely in person but every single time he sings he looks like he is going to kill over


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

There's a massive Facebook group (in fact there are several) which is getting people to vote for him to win. Whoever they are seem to be missing the point though - they are still lining Cowell's pockets by voting. :evil: I doubt he really cares who wins as long as his coffers are full. He's survived this long with people saying how rubbish his acts are - there will always be some morons buying them simply because it's the X Factor :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Say what you like about Simon Cowell, he obviously knows what he's doing because he's considerably richer than any of us! :lol:

Wagner won't win. If he does then Cowell will walk and if he does that the show will go too. That will cut off a nice sack of cash for Syco, his production company and he won't hack that.

I'm still going for Cher to win. It was a wobbly performance on Saturday night and she was seriously out of her comfort zone. But she fits the 'pop star' criteria better than the rest - with the possible exception of Misdirection who themselves were concocted from failed solo singers. I don't think it's in the spirit of the competition to allow a contrived boy band of losers to win over those who are still in the competition on their own merit.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I think Cowells being particularly cunning this year.

He can't compete with the world of Facebook to stop him getting a Christmas number one .... so he launches Heros which being a charity record will probably make it and take the wind out of the sails of all those oppossing him.

It's not about money to him. This is just point scoring.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

rustyintegrale said:


> But she fits the 'pop star' criteria better than the rest - with the possible exception of Misdirection who themselves were concocted from failed solo singers. I don't think it's in the spirit of the competition to allow a contrived boy band of losers to win over those who are still in the competition on their own merit.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rich


You say that but then there's always the magical thing of statistics and the fact that a group is the only type never to win the x factor... I genuinely believe that the whole thing is set up and no matter how people vote it'll make no difference what so ever, Wagner will be out 5th as up till then it really makes no difference if he's in or not, bit like Katie, it's all publicity!


----------



## Roadkilled (Apr 1, 2010)

I think cowell is being too nice this year..........all songs performed are for sale on iTunes.

Are these points related?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

That's not "being nice", that's cranking the handle on the money machine and buttering up Steve Jobs at the same time. :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ScoobyTT said:


> That's not "being nice", that's cranking the handle on the money machine and buttering up Steve Jobs at the same time. :lol:


It's called you scratch my back and I'll scratch yours. Did you not notice the Apple ads in the breaks?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just been reading in the papers if has been leaked that he is in the top 3 every week :?


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Come on guys! Of course it's fixed.

Wagner, Jedward, Anne Widdicombe, John Sergeant......do you see a pattern forming?
Each one of these mind numbing shows includes at least one no hoper to get high viewing figures. Isn't that what TV is all about? The more viewers, the bigger the paycheque for the producers of these shows.
We all seem to love an underdog don't we?
Compulsive viewing for some.

Not me. Sorry. :x

It's just dross!


----------



## danielW2599 (Mar 20, 2009)

I like a good laugh as much as the next person but its the fact that this wagner person is such a vile creep who thinks he is better than everyone that ticks me off.

After his backing dancers complained about his constant touching and groping he should have got the boot straight away. Do that outside the show and you would be hauled infront of a court and made to sign a register, why should he or the show be any different?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

HE'S GONE


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

T3RBO said:


> HE'S GONE


Thank goodness, what cock - he just looked like he didn't really know what was going on around him.

The choice of song was so appropriate 

Charlie


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

That anyone actually cares or is vaguely interested in who wins 'Opportunity Knocks', is the saddest thing. :roll:


----------



## AudiDoDatDen (Aug 28, 2010)

garyc said:


> That anyone actually cares or is vaguely interested in who wins 'Opportunity Knocks', is the saddest thing. :roll:


Couldn't agree more, what utter shite


----------

